# Sprayable Level 5 finishing



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

I know what the answer probably is but will ask anyway:whistling2:

Have a house coming up that needs a level 5 finish. IMO it's too big to skim coat, looking for something easier.
Are there any sprayable coatings that I can push trough a sub $1000 sprayer that work well?
I'm not looking to do this every day. Also not looking to invest in a $4000+ machine.

Thanks


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

When I retired in 2012 there was no sprayable level 5 product approved by the Gypsum Association. I've tried several over the years and just thinning mud and applying with a paint roller and troweling it down works best.


----------



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

MrWillys said:


> When I retired in 2012 there was no sprayable level 5 product approved by the Gypsum Association. I've tried several over the years and just thinning mud and applying with a paint roller and troweling it down works best.


Where I live we don't have top coats or lightweight mud. Only all purpose. A couple different brands, but only all purpose. Does the lightweight mud work better for this? I can probably special order it, I still have enough time. I've done roller and wiping before but was hoping for something a little easier.

I'll spend some more time tonight with the search button.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

island slinger said:


> I know what the answer probably is but will ask anyway:whistling2:
> 
> Have a house coming up that needs a level 5 finish. IMO it's too big to skim coat, looking for something easier.
> Are there any sprayable coatings that I can push trough a sub $1000 sprayer that work well?
> ...


You could always do what I did & hire a painter that has a machine. I don't own a sprayer at all and wanted to do level 5 at my house. I had the painter spray on USG Tough Hide and it turned out great! :thumbup:

It's always best to let the pros do what they do best! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> When I retired in 2012 there was no sprayable level 5 product approved by the Gypsum Association. I've tried several over the years and just thinning mud and applying with a paint roller and troweling it down works best.


I'd tend to go with what Mr Willys (Scott) says over what I say. :yes:
So, as you said, use the search button and see what you come up with.
I remodeled my house in 2010 (before Scott retired), so I don't know if Tough Hide is actually a level 5 finish, but for what I wanted, it worked great! :thumbup:


----------



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

Maybe not technically a by the book level 5 finish, but the house has high walls, some with lots of square footage and many big doors and windows to let light in. What I'm trying to do is hide the seams for an even finish. I usually skim coat specific walls or roll a couple heavy coats of primer to achieve this but I'm worried this won't be enough in this house.
I'm not in the US (Caribbean), I probably have the most capable sprayer on the island and I know it's not enough.

Do you think something like a Titan 640 might be enough of a machine to do this a couple times a year?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Wimpy65 said:


> I'd tend to go with what Mr Willys (Scott) says over what I say. :yes:
> So, as you said, use the search button and see what you come up with.
> I remodeled my house in 2010 (before Scott retired), so I don't know if Tough Hide is actually a level 5 finish, but for what I wanted, it worked great! :thumbup:


Carl, you are right and Tough Hide is a sprayable level 5. It is First Coat that taken down from Level 5 status.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Carl, you are right and Tough Hide is a sprayable level 5. It is First Coat that taken down from Level 5 status.


Ha ha! Well, even a broken clock is right twice a day! :jester::yes:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

island slinger said:


> Maybe not technically a by the book level 5 finish, but the house has high walls, some with lots of square footage and many big doors and windows to let light in. What I'm trying to do is hide the seams for an even finish. I usually skim coat specific walls or roll a couple heavy coats of primer to achieve this but I'm worried this won't be enough in this house.
> I'm not in the US (Caribbean), I probably have the most capable sprayer on the island and I know it's not enough.
> 
> Do you think something like a Titan 640 might be enough of a machine to do this a couple times a year?


Sadly. I'm no help with what sprayer they used or what size you would need. However, I would guess a call to USG could quickly answer that for you.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Carl, you are right.


Humor me as I enjoy the moment!  I don't get to hear that too often! :yes:


----------



## Mr.Mud (Sep 27, 2018)

Sorry to parachute in on the conversation but I'm new to the forum so I found this thread instead of starting a new one. I also am doing my first level 5 job where the Contractor wants Tuff Hide. So he bought the machine. A Graco Mark V. So is anyone on here familiar with the product and application. If so what size hose are you using ie 1/4, 3/8, or 1/2? Also what size tip works best? I tried doing it and messed up a few places. Also what pressure are you running at? Thanks in advance


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Straight Forward young Jedi, Go biggest tip I run 2500 PSI why run hot things last longer with care, biggest hose 50 ft length is what i run that hundy feet seems to wear Packn s

Parachute in all ya like, in the days of old this place use to roar most of the time with Senior Citizen 2Buck, senior Cityzen Gaz Man, Old Crimer Moore
Senior citizen Caz also


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Dont soak the board with too much moisture. It will swell up ...then dry and shrink causing joints to peak out ... I've seen these self primer guys ruin many homes trying to skip a skim coat . 

You spray paint a car . Not drywall. 

Thats just my opinion.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> Straight Forward young Jedi, Go biggest tip I run 2500 PSI why run hot things last longer with care, biggest hose 50 ft length is what i run that hundy feet seems to wear Packn s
> 
> Parachute in all ya like, in the days of old this place use to roar most of the time with Senior Citizen 2Buck, senior Cityzen Gaz Man, Old Crimer Moore
> Senior citizen Caz also


oh and senior citizen Mudslinger and senior citizen Kiwi


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

moore said:


> Dont soak the board with too much moisture. It will swell up ...then dry and shrink causing joints to peak out ... I've seen these self primer guys ruin many homes trying to skip a skim coat .
> 
> You spray paint a car . Not drywall.
> 
> Thats just my opinion.


Good point Moorey I am blowen mental drywall challenged contractors expect open doors and windows raining for a week has no affect on board then blow on a spray, five heads called me back 3 ways peeled back my fault, how bout paint challenged painter shot the place down in the rain, 

Good call Moore :thumbsup: ya old fart


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

dang that felt good calling moore an old fart,

miss bustn that not so scary scare crow up


----------

